# 1989 Kestrel MXZ review



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What stem is that?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks like a Suntour XC


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

I've always wanted one of those. A thing of beauty, ahead of it's time.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*Another Kestrel scan*


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

cool, thanks. had one in da house until last week. all nos and a very distinctive trimble aura around it (in a positive sense)


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

what a lovely frame - Carsten!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

Carsten said:


> cool, thanks. had one in da house until last week.


you don't have it anymore? 
would have been nice to see you build it up...


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*ya had to see this coming....*

I know where one is 

it is an E-stay after all 

thanx to First Flight for the scans..those will be helpful !


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

stan4bikes said:


> I know where one is
> 
> it is an E-stay after all
> 
> thanx to First Flight for the scans..those will be helpful !


That looks a little large for you.  But I think it would fit me just about right. Just saying.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Inigo Montoya said:


> you don't have it anymore?
> would have been nice to see you build it up...


don't worry. i am sure we will soon see mastery photos of a mastery build. and i am sure it will even be dirty on those photos...

carsten


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Carsten said:


> don't worry. i am sure we will soon see mastery photos of a mastery build. and i am sure it will even be dirty on those photos...
> 
> carsten


I hope your talking about your old frame cuz mine's gonna be "Stan"derdized 

Actually haven't decided on how to put it together. The finish is pretty rough so I may make just a rider. It would never pass as a "stealth" bike 
with those lines though. It would also be fun to paint and build it with a nice XT package.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

A buddy of mine had a new one of these babies in 90/91. It was an amazing bike! This was the only bike he could not break! He busted a Trek, Cannondale, Ritchey, Bontrager, etc. He was into trials type riding and doing 4 and 5 foot drops,etc. That was radical stuff back then...especially in Iowa!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Forwarded one for someone in the UK and was not impressed by it at all. Was quite heavy for a high end frame.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Forwarded one for someone in the UK and was not impressed by it at all. Was quite heavy for a high end frame.


I can't speak for the MTB but I REALLY like my 89 Kestrel 200sc road bike. Handles and accelerates comparably to my RC TSXUL Bianchi and yet it kills that road buzz from chip-seal.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

"Bevil Hogg, EndoStim, Inc.
Bevil Hogg is CEO of EndoStim, Inc., a medical device startup which has licensed novel neurostimulation technologies from ASU for the treatment of a number of widely prevalent sphincter-related and other disorders. Hogg is a successful entrepreneur and senior executive with previous experience as founding CEO of several other technology-oriented companies – most recently Stereotaxis, an interventional robotics company, which he took public during his tenure. Earlier in his career, Hogg was a founder of Trek Bicycle Corp. Hogg is a graduate of Universite de Paris, Sorbonne, Paris, France."


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

> sphincter-related


snicker


----------

